
E.gg, from Facebook - wodow
https://e.gg/
======
wodow
It's only the About page that looks like Myspace or Geocities, in spite of
comments elsewhere: [https://e.gg/about](https://e.gg/about)

------
wakest
Its a direct ripoff of the original Byte (by Dom Hofmann of Vine fame) and I
just realized it looks like its made by the Giphy team that facebook acquired.

